# Are left-handed shears necessary if you are left-handed?



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

That may seem a silly question, but I am left-handed, and having lived in the right-handed world I just use right-handed scissors with no problem. I saw a piece on Chris Christensen's website about how right hand shears will not cut properly by a left handed person. Any lefties out there care to give me their thoughts on this before I go spending the big bucks on shears?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I would say it is only worth the buy if they are TRULY left-handed (where the blades are flipped and not just the hand molds are different.) On a right-handed pair of scissors the blade that goes down when the scissors are opened is on the left, and on a left-handed pair of scissors it's on the right.

As a lefty, myself, however... I would probably just buy right handed shears. A perk of growing up in a right handed world is learning to work around things that weren't meant for you (binders and notebooks, anyone?! lol) and I tend to switch hands back and forth when I cut. Up to you though


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am very much left handed and as a child my teachers tried to force me to use left handed scissors. i couldn't deal with it. 

in fact, i use regular scissors and am severely left handed in all other matters of life


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I am left handed too.. I can only use right handed scissors lol.. IDK, because I am left handed with everything else! lol..

An interesting thing I came across -don't know if it's true though

_"Nearly 2600 left handed people *die* each year from using products made for right handed people"_ :scared:

So be careful Margotsmom!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

jak said:


> _"Nearly 2600 left handed people *die* each year from using products made for right handed people"_ :scared:


I feel like we lefties should band together (and take over ze WORLD!) to prevent this travesty! (and THEN we shall rule ze world!:hail lol


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

My favorite leftie saying:

" The left side of your brain controls the right side of your body, and the right side of your brain controls the left side of your body; so only left handed people are in their right mind!"

I'm only a leftie sympathizer. I would think if you use right handed scissors w/ no problem, then right handed shears would be the way to go. A groomer's forum migh off more info.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am left handed also and have only ever used right handed scissors. I think you just adjust if that is all you ever use.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm right handed, so I'm no help to you except to pass on what my south-paw husband likes to remind me of often... he says that *I* may right-handed, but *HE* is CORRECT-handed! :lol: Good luck with your shears!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I would say it is only worth the buy if they are TRULY left-handed (where the blades are flipped and not just the hand molds are different.) On a right-handed pair of scissors the blade that goes down when the scissors are opened is on the left, and on a left-handed pair of scissors it's on the right.
> 
> As a lefty, myself, however... I would probably just buy right handed shears. A perk of growing up in a right handed world is learning to work around things that weren't meant for you (binders and notebooks, anyone?! lol) and I tend to switch hands back and forth when I cut. Up to you though


I'm the same way. Lefty living in a righty's world, so I've learned to adjust. I don't think I would buy lefty scissors since I've learned to manage with my right handed ones just fine and I like to switch back and forth with my hands.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate the input from lefties actually using righties without it being a problem. I am pretty certain the CC shears do have the blades reversed. 

Lefties are clearly superior humans, (too) smart (for our own good) and creative (in spirit and in practice) to boot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oregonshar (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi. I am new here, just read thru this thread. I did spend the big bucks on the leftie curved shears, and I really love them. I usually use 'regular' scissors and garden pruners too, but for something specialized like grooming the pup and sewing I use lefties. Its much easier to see the cut line. And anything that has a safety ( like my Felco pruners) then leftie is a must! 

I like to think of the Lefties club as an exclusive place for all the creative people to be! After years we have adapted and overcome!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am also a lefty and have always used right handed scissors for grooming. I bought some good left handed shears and couldn't use them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My grandma has been doing people hair for 40+ years and she's left handed, she's always used right handed shears. She told me once a sharpener sharpened her right handed shears for a left handed person when he saw her using them left handed, she said they didn't work right after and she was furious lol. So you can get used to them.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am left handed. 
I have both left and right handed shears and I would have to say that I will never buy right handed again.

I bought my left handed from Geib


----------

